# What would be the new Rabobank?



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Have a frame warranty in place with Giant at the moment. (still waiting to hear)

But it WAS the Rabobank version. What would be the same model in the new series? 

Thanks

matthew


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

There is no current Rabobank or Belkin replica that I'm aware of so, unless they have something in storage, I suspect you'll get the stock production colour equivalent of whatever frame you have (Advanced or Advanced SL).


----------



## rabochuffo (Mar 20, 2013)

mdloc0 said:


> Have a frame warranty in place with Giant at the moment. (still waiting to hear)
> 
> But it WAS the Rabobank version. What would be the same model in the new series?
> 
> ...


Check out the pics I just posted in the pic thread 
This frame was a warantee for a 2013 rabobank 
what is the reason yours is being waranteed???


----------



## rabochuffo (Mar 20, 2013)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/giant/giant-bike-pic-thread-211150-7.html#post2762386


----------

